# Zucchini



## Jessica_Morris (Oct 12, 2011)

What's your favorite way to cook/eat Zucchini? I like the way that the Japanese places cook their zucchini for their hibachi but I've never been able to create that at home.. Does anyone else know how? I would like any recipe for Zucchini that you have 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pacanis (Oct 12, 2011)

My favorite way
I like them sautéed this way even more than marinated and grilled, but marinated and grilled is a close second. And of course there's breaded and deep fried.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

I too love hibachi or grilled Zucchini. I have many ways that I use to grill them in combination with other veggies and/or meat, but perhaps the most simple is as a kabob over hot coals.

I cut one to 1.5 inch squares of the Zucchini and push it onto the skewer so that there is an empty spot between each piece of equal size.

Then, about 4 inches from the coals, I allow the Zucchini to just start showing some browning and turn it 90 degrees, (one quarter of a full turn).

You must be right there to watch. This isn't a walk away type of cooking.

As soon as the second side is slightly browned, I baste it lightly with soy sauce, but not enough to drip into the fire. One or two drops per/piece is enough.

When all four sides have been slightly browned, remove it from the fire and serve immediately. I've seen a professional cook 20 of these at once, all being turned perfectly and on time. That's pretty busy. For two people, four of them, served with other parts of the meal that are slow cooked perhaps, makes this a wonderful addition to a meal.

Don't season with anything else. The natural flavor of the Zucchini with a tiny bit of soy flavor will be enough.

Sometimes, it takes doing this two or three times before becoming very good at it. All will be good to eat, but with practice, it gets better and better!

A note about the size of the pieces; in countries where chop sticks are used to eat meals, it's considered rude to serve pieces that are too large for the mouth of the eater or too large to be handled easily with the chop sticks. A wise chef literally notes the size of each persons mouth, (kids of course have much smaller mouths), and make each portion appropriate for that person to eat comfortably. Too small and it's also an implied insult. Each bite should be a nice full mouth of food that can be chewed comfortably without the mouth having to open and expose the chewed food to supper companions. This is all an important part of Asian cooking.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2011)

I have the zucchini lengthwise and spray them with oil and sprinkle with seasoned salt.  Then I grill them until they are a little soft.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 12, 2011)

Slice it thin and steam it with some onion and garlic powder.

Slice it and make a casserole with tomato sauce, cheese and Italian sausage.

Add it to a Frittata.

The biggest problem I have with it is removing the moisture from it.  I usually steam it ahead of time and then drain it in a colander before adding it to a recipe.  I also toss it with a couple of tablespoons of dried breadcrumbs to soak up any residual moisture.  I eat it quite often in the summer months because it is inexpensive and low in calories but, IMHO it is more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 12, 2011)

Shredded and quickly sauteed with onions and bacon


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2011)

I like to cut into long sticks, dip in flour. then into beaten egg and now into panko or bread crumbs, I prefer the panko I mix the panko with s & p, cayenne parmesan put the sticks onto a cookie sheet zi've sprayed with veggie spray and bake til crispy and still cruncy we then dip them into a homemade ranch dressing these go fast around here and are delicious. 
kadesma


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 12, 2011)

It depends on their size.
Little tiny ones and blossoms I like battered and fried
smaller to med I slice and pan fry
larger ones I grill and marinate
Really big ones I remove the seeds and stuff then bake

I like them in zuccini bread as well.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 12, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Shredded and quickly sauteed with onions and bacon


 
I've never tried them shredded! I'm going to have to try that way!

Thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 12, 2011)

Seeded and cut into strips, tempura, deep fry. But I mean seriously, anything tempura deep fried is pretty good. Also great for Green Beans too.

Also fun to grate, add in flour, a little milk, a little baking powder, and make zucchini cakes. just enough batter to bind, it shouldn't be runny. A little dollop of Crem Fraiche and some fine chopped chives, yummy.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Oct 13, 2011)

I like them stuffed. I use big zucchini, turn them in tubes excavating the inner core, then I fill them (with a mixture of minced meat, grated cheese, yolk, salt, pepper, parsley, breadcrumbs), I cook them with some olive oil, then I add tomato sauce, cover the pan and let them go for 30/40 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2011)

I also stuff them occasionally with a meat/cheese/veggie mixture.  I halve them length-wise, scoop out the seeds and fill.


----------

